# How long will a ... (Rice p/person, how to cook it)



## Crickandkit (Oct 23, 2007)

25 pound bag of rice last a person? I've put away a couple of bags, was just curious if someone knew? I suppose I should say two people as I would have to feed hubby too 

He thinks I'm nuts when I mention the economy and although he hasn't said anything I think he thinks I'm crazy with my little stock pile of food. Which isn't even that much when I look at it and that depresses me. I counted that I have 40 cans of a mix of red beans and black beans. I like to make a lot of chili, etc. so that won't last long if I'm just consuming them as regularly as I do now. I mean obviously I will restock, etc.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

One cup dry usually feeds both DH and myself, but I haven't bothered to count how many cups are in a bag... I'm guessing, but I think it's approx 4 cups per lb.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

My 20lb bag lists 1/4 cup dry as the serving size(1/2 cup cooked) and 201 servings the 20lb bag...but if you eat it a cup at a time you will get 100 servings....a half cup cooked only does me if I have a lot of something else to go with it!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

The big question is do you like rice, do you know how to cook it. While it may last 100 meals are you willing to eat it for 100 meals. I love rice but 100 meals might be a bit much. Also might want to add a little sugar to sweeten it up a bit.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

We LOVE rice.... I keep sushi rice (brown and white), arborio rice (risotto), med & long gr white (brown and white), red & black rice, and though not really "rice," wild rice. Also small amounts of "gourmet" rice mixes.

With the spices I keep, I can cook Indian, Asian, Mexican, Cuban, South American and endless other styles of rice dishes. Rice with beans of different types, or Sushi rolls are easy to make if you keep nori sheets and leftover rice can go in soups or stews or becomes dessert as pudding.

Rice is good food!


----------



## Crickandkit (Oct 23, 2007)

I love rice


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Crickandkit said:


> 25 pound bag of rice last a person?


depends on how often you eat rice. I'd guess I eat rice 3-4 meals per week. Usually cook 1.5 cups dry, and it usually makes 2 meals. I bought a 25 lb bag brown rice nov 29 last year. i probably have only about 5 lbs left (ie, i've used 80%). (And I think it's starting to go rancid, so I'll be tossing it out and buying more.



JGex said:


> I keep sushi rice (brown and white)


did know brown sushi rice existed. where do you get it? how does the stickyness compare to white sushi rice? i'd love to get some. thanks.

--sgl


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

it depends on what else you will have to eat also. If rice is your only item on the menu, you will eat a lot more than normal.

Other wise, just figure out how much YOU use and that will tell you how long a larger bag will last.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I would like rice cooking tips. My rice is bad. 

I wonder how an experienced cook can let rice defeat her but it has and I came real close to buying a rice cooker a while back but it seemed silly to have an extra appliance taking up room. I keep it because my oldest DS lives off of it but he usually incorporates it into one of his spicey concoctions that would kill me if I ate it. He comes down most weekends so it is a prep item I have covered.

I can cook minute rice LOL.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

you could eat rice,raisins and a little honey or brown sugar with milk on it for breakfast, rice over black beans or stir fried with pork,chicken and veggies for lunch and rice pudding for dinner, different taste evertime.
tip, before boiling rice for anything but deserts, put a spoon of oil in a pan , heat it up and toss in the rice, shake it around to coat all the rice, then boil it, the rice will come out fluffier and won't stick together.jmo


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I could eat rice every day, no prob


----------



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm Cuban and was taught to cook white rice by my grandmother... here's the way you make plain white rice:

1. In a deep saucepan, pour in 1.5 tsp. of Olive Oil, 1.5 tsp. of salt, and a tiny splash of vinegar-- turn on fire and let oil start heating.

2. Immediately add the amount of rice you are going to cook (remember, 2 to 1 ratio. Meaning for every 2 cups of water, use 1 cup of white rice). Sautee the rice in the Olive Oil/salt/vinegar.

3. After about a minute of sauteeing, add the water to the pot & leave flame on high until water comes to a boil. 

4. Once the water hits a rolling boil, quickly lower the flame (really low) and cover with a well fitting lid (the lid must not allow any steam to escape, so make sure it's tight fitting to the pot).

5. Cook rice for 25 minutes-- DO NOT OPEN THE LID!!!! (if you open the lid, you'll ruin the rice)

6. Remove rice from flame, and stir with a fork (not a spoon... a fork will make sure the rice stays fluffier).

Hope that helps


----------



## tomstractormag (Feb 23, 2007)

I love rice but usually only eat it a couple times a week. Been just eating white rice but like all types. As I posted on CF last fri I made my usual 1/3cup (dry) and hard boiled a couple eggs, smashed the eggs up and mixed it all together with salt and a little pepper...yummy! and very filling.
I cook it in a small rice cooker, VERY easy.
Sometimes I have ******* sushi, rice and fish sticks. Of course sometimes I have ******* seafood salad...garden salad and............fishsticks.

Tom


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tips! I'm gonna give it a try this week.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

JGex said:


> We LOVE rice.... I keep sushi rice (brown and white), arborio rice (risotto), med & long gr white (brown and white), red & black rice, and though not really "rice," wild rice. Also small amounts of "gourmet" rice mixes.
> 
> With the spices I keep, I can cook Indian, Asian, Mexican, Cuban, South American and endless other styles of rice dishes. Rice with beans of different types, or Sushi rolls are easy to make if you keep nori sheets and leftover rice can go in soups or stews or becomes dessert as pudding.
> 
> Rice is good food!


I love my red and black rices... the black rice reminds me of blueberries...

Tried some popcorn rice yesterday... need to get a "large" bag. Jasmine, basmati, arborio, sticky rices... 

It would get boringsome eating plain ol white every day of the week.

I figure a pound a day for me and GH, and whatevers leftover would fill the pooches bellies...

Rice is so incredibly cheap (relatively) that there's no reason not to have a lot on hand. (six months minimum) My largest problem now is where to put extra buckets...

edited to add... Got an extra haul of goods (literal truck full) from the lady that gave me canners, pots, and other treasure Friday... which included a rice cooker... woohoo!!! Only problem is I might get hooked on it, and 'forget' how to cook rice on the stove top [[[right ]]]


----------



## sage (May 11, 2002)

Hi all,

Some of you mention sticky rice, I have been trying to figure out what kind of rice makes the sticky kind? Can someone give me a name of a brand that gets sticky? I am going to buy more rice soon so a name would help me. Hopefully Costco will have it.

Thank you,
sage


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

sage said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Some of you mention sticky rice, I have been trying to figure out what kind of rice makes the sticky kind? Can someone give me a name of a brand that gets sticky? I am going to buy more rice soon so a name would help me. Hopefully Costco will have it.
> 
> ...


What you're looking for is short-grain rice or glutinous rice or sweet rice. I can't name any brands because we get ours at the Indian or Chinese markets. I think you can find sweet rice in the Chinese aisle of the grocery store, though.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

sgl42 said:


> did know brown sushi rice existed. where do you get it? how does the stickyness compare to white sushi rice? i'd love to get some. thanks.
> 
> --sgl


It's really just be short grain brown, but the HFS here labels it as "sushi" rice and several of the sushi restaurants offer it as an alternative to the white rice. Brown rice is just healthier and has more nutrients.

It's not as sticky, so I add just a little

I buy mine in 25lb bags from www.Bobsredmill.com

Here's the basic recipe I use to make it sticky:

Brown Sushi Rice
1 cup short grain brown rice
3 cups water

Dressing
1/2 cup plain, unseasoned rice vinegar
1/4 cup raw honey
1/2 TBSP sea salt

In a medium sized bowl, run cold water over rice and swish gently before draining. Place rinsed rice in a rice cooker with 3 cups cool water. Press start and DO NOT OPEN LID FOR EXACTLY 40 MINUTES.

While rice is steaming, whisk rice vinegar, honey and salt in a non metal bowl until mixed well. Set aside.

Dampen a wooden cutting board or bowl. (If using plastic, do not dampen. Never use metal for mixing sushi rice.) When the rice has steamed for exactly 40 minutes, place on the cutting board or in the bowl. Toss rice with about 1/4 cup the dressing or more to taste.

Smooth rice in a thin layer and allow to cool completely. DO NOT REFRIGERATE.


----------



## sage (May 11, 2002)

ailsaek,

Thanks for the tips. I am looking to pick up 25#. But maybe I won't be able to get that much. I will look in the chinese aisle.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

JGex said:


> It's really just be short grain brown, ...


ahhh, thanks JGex. i'll add some of that to my stock. 

from my ex-GF, who's Japanese, I learned to soak my rice in water for 45 min or more before starting to cook it, which is supposed to make it better. (fluffier? can't remember exactly which characteristic it's supposed to improve) might be a useful tip for someone.

--sgl


----------



## Vipper (Jun 27, 2008)

Wildwood said:


> I would like rice cooking tips. My rice is bad.
> 
> I wonder how an experienced cook can let rice defeat her but it has and I came real close to buying a rice cooker a while back but it seemed silly to have an extra appliance taking up room. I keep it because my oldest DS lives off of it but he usually incorporates it into one of his spicey concoctions that would kill me if I ate it. He comes down most weekends so it is a prep item I have covered.
> 
> I can cook minute rice LOL.


I do not even remember where I learned this trick, but it has never let me down whether it is just plain old white rice or a fancy type like Basmati; only exception is Arborio rice for risotto..... And believe me when I say this recipe works great because I have tried a ton of others methods in search of the perfectly cooked rice and not one has worked better! As the queen of rice storage I have cooked a lot of rice over the past few years and have mega more to continue cooking with for at least the next decade or so.... 

You need a heavy pot that has a tight fitting cover; a lighter gauge pot just will not work. The heat will not be evenly distributed in a light pot and the rice will not cook right. Use at least a 3-quart size pot for 2 cups of uncooked rice, increasing the size of the pot by an extra one quart for every extra cup of uncooked rice added.

Add in to the pot 2 cups of rice, 4 cups of water and 1/2 teaspoon of salt (I use sea salt). Bring to a hard boil and keep it going for exactly 3 minutes before putting on the cover and adjusting the heat to a very low simmer setting. Continue cooking for exactly 15 minutes more. Then turn off the heat, do not open the cover and let the rice sit on the stove for another 10 minutes before serving. Also one important fact to remember when cooking rice is that it doubles in size when cooked, so 2 cups of uncooked rice will give you 4 cooked cups of rice.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Each time we open a new 10kg/22lb bag, I write the date on a post-it note on the pantry door, (to calculate how much we actually use each month), and have found that currently we go through a bag about every six weeks. Forewarned that there would be a very steep rise in the price, I purchased 250 kg/550 lb, (now stored in airtight plastic barrels), which should last us a while. 
We use an auto rice cooker, and like sgl42, also let the rice soak for 30 - 40 mins before cooking it.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I just wanted thank everyone again for the help with rice. It has been a great help and I can't believe I'm saying this but MY RICE IS GOOD! I realized that with my electric stove with solid iron elements that take forever to cool down, it would take two burners so now I'm bringing it to a boil with one burner while I have a second ready that's turned down very low.

Tonight I did the Cuban rice and OMG you all have to try this simple recipe. I had left over beans and wanted something different so made that to have with my beans. I used Basmati rice from the preps I had for DS. 

The sky is the limit now. I can't wait to try more types of rice. DS is on his way to spend the night and he hasn't ate yet. He will be impressed!


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

I have about 40 lbs of brown and wild rice but I usually only have rice 1-2 times per week. It looks like my supply could last about 6 years by my calculations.

:lonergr:


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm bumping this thread...it's where I finally learned to cook rice and I'm still going strong. I've cooked it twice this week still using the method Charisma posted...Thanks Charisma!!!!

Since rice is such a big part of our preps and added to beans makes a complete protein, I thought it worthy of bringing to the top again for the new folks.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I vote for a rice cooker...if it is good enough for my Korean stepmom who bought me mine it's good enough for me. Since I use it pretty much daily(we feed our dogs a rice-based diet)it is so handy. Can make perfectly good rice on the stove but still using my cooker while I can!!!! DEE


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> The big question is do you like rice, do you know how to cook it. While it may last 100 meals are you willing to eat it for 100 meals. I love rice but 100 meals might be a bit much. Also might want to add a little sugar to sweeten it up a bit.


I once fought two grown men for some big white grubs I found in a rotten log. I'm here to tell you, if you don't think you can eat 100 meals in a row of rice or any other substance then it's because you ain't hungry enough. 

I like food diversity in my meals too, but I don't diversify a whole lot in my emergency prep rations. I don't do rice but instead I buy big bags of lentil beans. Those beans are almost 100% nutritionally complete and will keep you alive dang near indefinitely without any vitamin deficiency problems. They're also calorie dense. 

Also, I've eaten oatmeal for almost every breakfast for the past ten years and I'm not tired of it yet. Sometimes I eat it for a mid-afternoon snack as well.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Ernie said:


> I once fought two grown men for some big white grubs I found in a rotten log. I'm here to tell you, if you don't think you can eat 100 meals in a row of rice or any other substance then it's because you ain't hungry enough.
> 
> I like food diversity in my meals too, but I don't diversify a whole lot in my emergency prep rations. I don't do rice but instead I buy big bags of lentil beans. Those beans are almost 100% nutritionally complete and will keep you alive dang near indefinitely without any vitamin deficiency problems. They're also calorie dense.
> 
> Also, I've eaten oatmeal for almost every breakfast for the past ten years and I'm not tired of it yet. Sometimes I eat it for a mid-afternoon snack as well.


I'd halfway prefer the grubs to the lentils.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

texican said:


> I'd halfway prefer the grubs to the lentils.


Chili powder, salt and pepper, and a slice or two of bacon cooked in with them makes the lentils ALMOST palatable to a Texan. You've got to watch the stinkin' things carefully in soups though. They have the suprising ability to soak up about 1200 times their dry weight in water. They'll turn an otherwise great soup into a paste if you over-bean it.


----------



## ayleeann (Nov 3, 2003)

Ernie - I don't want to know what situation it was that had you eating grubs, but obviously you are a survivor !!


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ernie,
Wow thats weird, cause I've done it too except it was just one guy, but he was my partner (till he washed out) at Ranger school!
Dutch


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I've made some of the rice dishes from hillbillyhousewife...good stuff

http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/category/recipes/bread/rice


----------



## hsmom (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't forget that brown rice is more filling and more nutritious than white rice, so you get more of what you're looking for from the same amount if you choose brown. OTOH, brown rice will go rancid faster, so don't overstock.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Rice & beans, Beans & cornbread.
Lather
Rinse
repeat

well, sort of


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Beans, beans, and more beans.

Musical program to follow.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Saw on Lucy's Cajun cooking that you should add a splash of vinegar to the rice when cooking it. I think it's to keep the rice from getting mushy and sticky, it hardens it or something like that. She showed how to cook perfect rice every time. Dangit, I forgot how! I'll have to watch that show again and write it down next time (I have the show recorded.) 

I use rice as a meal stretcher by adding it to gumbos, stews, soups, etc. The only way I eat it alone is with lots of butter and sugar in it (not going to happen after TSHTF.)


----------



## Tsurugi_Oni (Aug 13, 2009)

We carry an average of 50lbs up to 100lbs at any given time in our house, and thats just because we are a predominately Asian Cuisine household. 

If you're going to be eatin meals of mainly rice and a health amount of veggies + meat I'd say that avg. a cup of rice is enough to feed two people a meal. But that's a very filling meal.

If you go to an Asian grocery store you can get pretty sweet deals on the 50# bags of rice.


----------

